# Scottie won't coach the Lakers



## Lakerman33 (Oct 16, 2004)

In a article in the chicago tribune. Dont have a link put check

www.lakersground.net and then go into Lakers Lounge and its posted there :banana:


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

*Re: Scottie To Coach*



> *Scottie Pippen said he has been talking to new Lakers coach Phil Jackson regularly and expects to join the staff*. He looks forward to working with Kobe Bryant and passing on some of the wisdom he gained from working with Michael Jordan.


http://www.chicagotribune.com/sports/chi-0506170308jun17,1,7244319.story?coll=chi-sportsnew-hed


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: Scottie To Coach*

I think Scottie will make a good coach. Not only will he benefit Kobe, but hopefully Lamar as well. I expect Odom to play Pippen's role.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: Scottie To Coach*

AWESOME! :biggrin: 

:banana:


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: Scottie To Coach*

Sweet!


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

*Re: Scottie To Coach*

Man what a great off season we are having so far. Don't **** us up Mitch!


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

*Re: Scottie To Coach*

Man! all these off season moves are getting me excited. I can't wait till the season begins!!


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

*Re: Scottie To Coach*

Cool.. Congrats to Scottie if it's true.. Maybe he can teach Odom some things..


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: Scottie To Coach*

Scottie Pippen has already been contacted by Phil Jackson about joining the Lakers as an assistant coach, although Pippen is so far unsure if he wants to give up his retirement lifestyle.
-- Orange County Register

The Pippen coaching scenario is uncertain, but Jackson likely will put together a staff that includes former Lakers assistants Frank Hamblen, the recent interim head coach, and Kurt Rambis. Brian Shaw, who was an assistant for Hamblen late last season and a friend of Bryant's, is another strong candidate, and Jackson has asked triangle-offense guru Tex Winter to return as a consultant.
-- Orange County Register

http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/2005/scorecard/06/15/truth.rumors.nba/


----------



## shobe42 (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: Scottie To Coach*

I expect we're gonna see just a bitsy of improvement on D this year


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: Scottie To Coach*

That's wonderful news. I know people are skeptical of HOFers-turned-coaches, but I've read and heard a lot of what Pippen has said in the media since retiring, and the dude knows exactly what he's talking about. Put it this way; if he were an analyst on TNT, ABC, etc., he'd be better than anyone else except Hubie Brown. 

Hopefully Pippen is a good teacher, as knowing a lot about basketball and being able to get your ideas across effectively are two completely different things. We'll see. But I'd rather have Scottie Pippen than.....whoever the hell Rudy had on his coaching staff last season.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: Scottie To Coach*



EHL said:


> But I'd rather have Scottie Pippen than.....whoever the hell Rudy had on his coaching staff last season.


MELVIN HUNT!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

*Re: Scottie To Coach*



Damian Necronamous said:


> MELVIN HUNT!!! :biggrin:


Yeah man I think Rudy just found those guys in bar he happened to be in one day. Who were those losers?


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

*Re: Scottie To Coach*



EHL said:


> That's wonderful news. I know people are skeptical of HOFers-turned-coaches, but I've read and heard a lot of what Pippen has said in the media since retiring, and the dude knows exactly what he's talking about. Put it this way; if he were an analyst on TNT, ABC, etc., he'd be better than anyone else except Hubie Brown.
> 
> Hopefully Pippen is a good teacher, as knowing a lot about basketball and being able to get your ideas across effectively are two completely different things. We'll see. But I'd rather have Scottie Pippen than.....whoever the hell Rudy had on his coaching staff last season.


What I am cautious about when it comes to great players turning coaches is how they act toward players who are not as good as they where. Often times the coach will be harder on the player then they should be and it will have an adverse effect on the players game and sometimes there career. However, I think Pippen is one of the few great players who will make a good coach and will be a great addition to the Lakers staff.


----------



## BallStateCards (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: Scottie To Coach*

Pippen was a damn good analyst on the best NBA show on ESPN (NBA Match-Up). To bad ESPN is more concerned about Stephen A. Smith and Tim Legler...


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: Scottie To Coach*



Anima said:


> What I am cautious about when it comes to great players turning coaches is how they act toward players who are not as good as they where. Often times the coach will be harder on the player then they should be and it will have an adverse effect on the players game and sometimes there career. However, I think Pippen is one of the few great players who will make a good coach and will be a great addition to the Lakers staff.


Oh no! I hope he isn't too hard on Brian Cook and Sasha!


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

*Re: Scottie To Coach*



Damian Necronamous said:


> Oh no! I hope he isn't too hard on Brian Cook and Sasha!


Those two are going to be future HOFers so he better not ruin them.


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

*Re: Scottie To Coach*

I've seen it all now...


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

*Re: Scottie To Coach*

Some quotes fromm the article
=============================================

http://www.suntimes.com/output/basketball/cst-spt-pip18.html

Pippen leaning to Lakers

June 18, 2005, BY LACY J. BANKS Staff Reporter


Scottie Pippen said Friday he hasn't made a decision on whether to join Los Angeles Lakers coach Phil Jackson as an assistant, but Pippen said more discussions will take place toward finalizing a contract.

''Maybe I should wait until after the lockout and then try to negotiate for more money,'' Pippen joked. ''But seriously, I feel honored that Phil wants me to be a member of his coaching team.

''I haven't given him my final answer yet. But it's safe to say that I may be joining the Lakers. We will talk some more and iron out the details [of a contract] and what my role would be.''

''Last year, I said that I would not want to coach. And I actually would prefer to be working in a front office helping to manage a team,'' Pippen said. "But after being away from the game a year, I really, really miss it, and there is only so much satisfaction I can get out of working as a commentator or expert analyst on a broadcast team. I want to be where the action is.

''I was shocked that Phil decided to go back to the Lakers. I thought he'd go to a team that would give him a better chance to win now. But you know Phil. He's more likely to do the unexpected. That's why I was also shocked when he offered me the job. I have talked to him and shared my thoughts and feelings over the year, and I appreciate the fact he sees coaching potential in me.

*''I plan to meet with him next week, and I should know my final decision.''*


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

*Re: Scottie To Coach*



ClayVTrainum said:


> Pippen was a damn good analyst on the best NBA show on ESPN (NBA Match-Up). To bad ESPN is more concerned about Stephen A. Smith and Tim Legler...


Raja Bell is actually a pretty good analyst too. They shoud ditch guys like Stephen A. They barely even talk about basketball as a game.


----------



## Drk Element (Nov 10, 2004)

*Re: Scottie To Coach*

If scottie comes, our offseason is at a great start, and hopefully it will stay the same.


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

*Re: Scottie To Coach*

I really hope Pip joins us, I'm sure he'd help a great deal.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: Scottie To Coach*



ClayVTrainum said:


> Pippen was a damn good analyst on the best NBA show on ESPN (NBA Match-Up). To bad ESPN is more concerned about Stephen A. Smith and Tim Legler...


 Yeah.. they suck


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

*Re: Scottie To Coach*

Man, i really hate Scootie Pippen...

But if he could make Caron and Odom play good perimeter defense, i'll gladly lay off his back some...


----------



## Mrdectown (May 28, 2005)

*Re: Scottie To Coach*

I hope you guess are ready for the hate that will coming at us left and right. Because they are gearing up. but this time since we are gonna be that much more better, they are gonna come full force. I can see it now................


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

*Re: Scottie To Coach*

Pippen Update:



> Scottie Pippen, whose wife Larsa is expected to give birth to their third child Monday, says he will decide after then whether to accept Los Angeles Lakers coach Phil Jackson's invitation to be one of his assistants.
> 
> "Phil fully understands my difficulties with relocating at this particular time, and he is giving me time to think the situation over carefully,'' said Pippen, who has homes in Fort Lauderdale, Fla., and Chicago.


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

*Pippen Stays Put*

*PIPPEN STAYS PUT:* Former Bulls forward Scottie Pippen turned down an invitation from Lakers coach Phil Jackson to join his staff as an assistant.

*"I really appreciate Phil thinking enough of me to invite me to join his staff,'' Pippen said. "But right now, largely because of family obligations, its just not a good fit for me.''*

Pippen's wife, Larsa, gave birth Monday to the couple's third son, Justin. Pippen said he was not eager to relocate his family from Fort Lauderdale, Fla., so soon.

http://www.suntimes.com/output/basketball/cst-spt-pist15.html


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

*Re: Scottie To Coach*

Well it would've been nice having him here but he knows what's most important.


----------



## clien (Jun 2, 2005)

*Re: Scottie To Coach*

o well

damn sean that is one sick *** avatar


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

*Re: Scottie To Coach*

Dangit...Who'll fill the fourth spot?


----------



## lafever8 (Jun 26, 2005)

*Re: Scottie To Coach*

damn..... he couldve helped odom. oh wel, there's always next year. and we can always get mj. :biggrin:


----------

